# Re-decking after cedar shake tear off



## Always Right Roofing (Nov 11, 2014)

New to the sight here and have quick question. I don't have a big operation but thrive on going the extra mile. I recently farmed out a tear off/re deck to a crew in the area. When they were done we came in and shingled, flashed and every things fine. The house was owned by an elderly couple and when I was finished I was collecting final payment and signatures when the Mr. asked me to help him move something in the attic. I was happy to help but was shocked when i walked up the stairs and into the attic. The crew I hired didn't to even try to find the studs/rafters with edges of new plywood. Granted they are still nailed into the one-by but is that enough? The owner of the house doesn't know the difference so it's not an issue there. But we always as a crew cut plywood to fit existing studs, I'm I wasting time? Is that common practice? Couldn't the edges curl at some point? Is it not code to nail edges into studs even with one-by base?

Please let me know what you guys think
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I think you got hosed by the sub crew. The edges will curl.:jester:


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

We have done this many many times, 25 years or so worth. As long as you do a good fastening job, it will be fine. We install 3/4" runners for the horizontal edges that don't land on a slat.

Down here many of those old houses have rafters that are so out of line that you'd be custom cutting every piece and wasting plywood. I don't consider myself the type to take the easy route, but this is the way it's done around here every day.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

ouch. I think good practice would be to cut to rafters even if you can get away with not. if you are selling yourself as going the extra mile this was a miss on your part. Surprised you didn't do quality inspections on their work as it progressed.

Jesse
www.eliteroofingnw.com
Elite Roofing Seattle


----------

